# Any flounder spots recommended for Destin area?



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

I've heard the beach by the CG station and that Crab Island also was a good spot at night.

Tia.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

This time of year is tough...you can try Crb Island, but I'd be around any kind of structure (Docks, Rocks or shallow grass flats...


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

They are gone till April bro


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They are all having a flounder orgy in the gulf. If you have a boat you can find them on reefs near the pass but if not you'll hafta wait.


----------



## Callmeklaus (Jun 19, 2011)

How do I find good gigging spots?


----------



## Boggy Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Callmeklaus said:


> How do I find good gigging spots?


Pretty much trial and error. You have to get out and find them yourself.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Boggy Rob said:


> Pretty much trial and error. You have to get out and find them yourself.


A friend of mine went out to Escambia bay a few weeks ago and gigged 5. Maybe there is some hope!


----------

